# Where would you go?



## fishermans (Aug 12, 2010)

After continually reading the gloom and doom on this site about how the United States is in so much trouble with its huge deficit, continuous disregard to our constitution, worthless government, etc. etc.. I thought I would ask this question. Where in the world would you move to, if you had the money or found a job that would support you and/or your family? Or, would you just stay in the good old U.S. of A.?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

So your mentality is to let it be and not fix the problems of this country? Why the "I give up" attitude? Not everyone quits and gives up when times are tough.


----------



## fishermans (Aug 12, 2010)

Longshot, I've not given up. It was a general question in response to all the negative comments. Most of us like to complain about this or that but, in the long run, we'd never give up the freedoms we have here in the U.S.A. and move away. But, if you made that decision, where would you go?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This is without a doubt the greatest place in the world. I will not leave.

That being said I will fight to keep Odummer and his left wing minions from destroying this nation.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Mexico..........for a week or two with the sun and the sand, so I can remind myself why I come back to the USA. The liberty we have is better than any beach or corona. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Panama


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bobm said:


> Panama


Panama? Now that makes me curious. Tell me about Panama.

Lets see, I think I want to go somewhere with an overpopulation of deer, coyote, prairie dogs, *****, skunks, rabbits, gophers etc and although their is total freedom with firearms few people own any.    So the government has a bounty on all those things.  An hour of shooting will buy my groceries for a week, and make my new 4X4 monthly payment. Powder, bullets are readily available by web order.


----------

